# Memphis store clerk gets 22 years for shooting shoplifter.



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Teenager grabbed a beer and ran off, got shot by store clerk and died.

Video here: https://news.yahoo.com/store-clerk-sentenced-22-years-144239562.html


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

thanks


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

I think the point that might be missed, is it is NOT a good idea for a 17 yr old to try to steal a beer.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Slowalkintexan said:


> I think the point that might be missed, is it is NOT a good idea for a 17 yr old to try to steal a beer.


I cannot argue that, but if you can justify shooting someone over a can of beer, you should not carry a gun.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Unbelievable action, sounds like middle eastern justice


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Unbelievable action, sounds like middle eastern justice


I suspect that in some of these cases there are shooters that are trying to even the score on prior altercations. If a 17 year old stole a beer from my employer I would ignore it rather than waste time looking for justice over such trivia.
A week or two ago we had a story here about a guy getting killed for shoplifting a chainsaw. I do not believe that is a capital crime.
Simply said, if the bad guy did a bad thing but is no longer a threat, don't shoot him. If a bad guy is armed and threatening you or your own, do what you must.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Even law enforcement wouldn't be justified, that's why good law enforcement carries tasers, mace, bean bag projectiles. 
If the aggression doesn't involve an instrument or you're not getting beat down. You're accountable for every action when the police are involved. 
Wait til the attorneys get involved, lmao


----------

